# συνελήφθη ή συνελήφθει;



## partblah1990 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ποια είναι η σωστή γραφή αυτής της λέξης;


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Ωραία ερώτηση. Δεν είχα αντιληφθεί ότι είναι τόσο διαδεδομένες οι περιπτώσεις που το γράφουν με -_ει_ στο τέλος. Είδα και επίκαιρο «*Συνελήφθει ο Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος».

Αυτό το -_η_ δεν είναι σαν το παλιό -_η_ της υποτακτικής που έγινε -_ει_ (_να λύση > να λύσει, να λυθή > να λυθεί_). Είναι έτσι ακριβώς στην κλίση του παθητικού αορίστου και αυτόν τον τύπο διατηρούμε στην περίπτωση τού _συλλαμβάνομαι_: 
_συνελήφθην_ (μόνο λόγ.) - _συνελήφθης_ (μόνο λόγ.) - _συνελήφθη_ (μόνο λόγ.) 
_συλληφθήκαμε - συλληφθήκατε - συνελήφθησαν _(μόνο λόγ.)

Δεν έχουν καλοτυχήσει τα: _συλλήφθηκα - συλλήφθηκες - συλλήφθηκε_

Είναι κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα στην περίπτωση άλλων ρημάτων που προήλθαν από το _λαμβάνομαι_:
αντιλήφθηκε
καταλήφθηκε
επιλήφθηκε
παραλήφθηκε
αν και δεν αποκλείεται να δει κανείς και τους λόγιους τύπους.

Ελήφθη;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2012)

Δεν είναι μόνο τα σύνθετα του -_λαμβάνομαι_, αλλά και του -_ίσταμαι_: κατέστη, εξανέστη, παρέστη, υπέστη — και (Χριστός) ανέστη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Το περίεργο στα σύνθετα του _λαμβάνομαι_ είναι πόσο διαφορετικά έχουν προσαρμοστεί στη δημοτική, με το πιο συνηθισμένο (μετά το _αντιλαμβάνομαι_) να αντιστέκεται και περισσότερο.

Του _ίσταμαι_ δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα να προσαρμοστούν — εκτός από το _Αληθώς αναστήθηκε_! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2012)

Με το «αληθώς» θα πεις μόνο «Αληθώς ο Κύριος!», ειδάλλως πρέπει να πας στο «αληθινά» κττμά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Ωχ, ξέχασα τη φατσουλίνα...


Με κάνεις και γράφω «Ωχ» και δεν έχω καλή απάντηση για το «Ωχ ή Οχ;».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2012)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως θα σχολίαζες τα ~2200 _*ανέστει_...


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Εδώ δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι τα *_συνελήφθει_ που πάνε με τον κήπο (κάτσε να δω πώς γράφεται) της Γεθσημανή (αλλά δεχόμαστε και τη _Γεσθημανή_). Δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμα στην ανάσταση.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωχ, ξέχασα τη φατσουλίνα...
> 
> 
> Με κάνεις και γράφω «Ωχ» και δεν έχω καλή απάντηση για το «Ωχ ή Οχ;».



Έχει να κάνει με προσωδίες και τα ρέστα; Ρώτα καλύτερα τον Σαββόπουλο :laugh:

Μην ξεχνάμε και τα ρήματα από το _βαίνω_: συνέβη, προέβη(ν), επέβη(ν), παρενέβη(ν), παρέβη(ν), δεν θυμάμαι άλλα. Μπορούμε όμως να μετατρέψουμε τα πάντα στη Δημοτική;
Κριαράς:


Ωστόσο, το neurolingo γράφει παρέβηκα...

αλλά και από το _άγω_: προήχθη, απήχθη, παρήχθη.
Δείτε στο γκουγκλ πόσα απ' αυτά γράφονται με ει.


----------



## sogar (Apr 11, 2012)

Πάντως τα _παρενέβησα, επενέβησα_ μου μοιάζουν καλές προσαρμογές στη δημοτική. Και νομίζω ότι γράφονται και κυρίως ακούγονται. Με βολεύουν πολύ. Όσο για την περίφραση που προτείνει ο Κριαράς δυστυχώς δεν καλλιεργείται ούτε στο σχολείο. Μάλλον θεωρείται απαξιωμένη και προβάλλεται κατά κόρον η λόγια εκδοχή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Για το _παρενέβηκα_ (και _επενέβηκα_), που είναι δεκτά στο Λεξισκόπιο, υπάρχει κι ένα νηματάκι εδώ.

Αλλά τα _παρενέβησα, επενέβησα_, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλές προσαρμογές, ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι επιμελητές θα τα έσβηναν. Δεν ξέρω όμως τι θα έβαζαν στη θέση τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2012)

Προτιμώ τα _παρενέβησα, επενέβησα_ αν και περισσότερο προτιμώ το "_μπήκα στην μέση_". Αυτά τα σε -_ηκα_ μού θυμίζουν αρχαίο παρακείμενο.


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ θα διόρθωνα σαφώς το *παρενέβησα αλλά όχι το παρενέβηκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως εγώ θα διόρθωνα σαφώς το *παρενέβησα αλλά όχι το παρενέβηκα.


Moi aussi.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ομολογώ ότι αποφεύγω να γράψω κάποιον από τους δυο τύπους και προτιμώ είτε περίφραση (έκανα παρέμβαση) είτε άλλο τύπο ή λέξη (πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν έχω γράψει και _παρέμβηκα_, όπως _ανέβηκα_). Το συνέβη(σε) δεν το θεωρώ συγκρίσιμο γιατί ενώ σχηματίζει όλους τους χρόνους, είναι αξιοποιήσιμο μόνο στο τρίτο πρόσωπο, ως απρόσωπο (εκτός κι αν θεωρήσει κανείς ότι πάει πακέτο με τα γεγονότα).


----------



## sogar (Apr 12, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διόρθωση και τη θεωρώ απολύτως σεβαστή. Ωστόσο επειδή μιλάμε από διαφορετικές αφετηρίες, επιμένω ότι η (επιτρέψτε μου ξανά τον όρο) προσαρμογή αυτή είναι υπαρκτή και δεν προέρχεται από παρθενογένεση. Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι υπηρετείται ο αόριστος μορφολογικά: τονισμένη αύξηση, -σ- αορίστου, αναλογία προς το γ΄ πληθυντικό. Φυσικά η χρήση μόνο μπορεί να αποφασίσει ώστε να γίνει ανεκτός ο τύπος και στο γραπτό λόγο. 
Και όλα αυτά βέβαια επειδή για κάποιο λόγο η περίφραση θεωρείται από πολλούς διολίσθηση στη γλωσσική φτώχεια. Έτσι εξηγείται και η εμμονή του σχολείου στους μονολεκτικούς τύπους. 

υγ. Πήγα τη συζήτηση άθελά μου αλλού. Συχωρήστε με.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τα _παρενέβησα, επενέβησα_, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλές προσαρμογές, ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι επιμελητές θα τα έσβηναν. Δεν ξέρω όμως τι θα έβαζαν στη θέση τους.



Καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες. Άλλωστε τα νήματα είναι για τους λαβύρινθους...

Πρόσεξες ότι δεν πήρα θέση ως προς το αν είναι καλή προσαρμογή. Αυτό, όπως λες, η χρήση θα το αποφασίσει. Απλώς τώρα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις η χρήση λέει στον επιμελητή να μην το αποτολμήσει. Και ο Helle λέει τι προτιμά, αλλά μου αρέσει να επισημαίνω τι κάνει ο μέσος επιμελητής για να ξέρουν οι συνάδελφοι τις κακοτοπιές όταν πρόκειται να κρίνει το γραπτό τους κάποιος επιμελητής από εκείνους που σφάζουν και δεν ρωτάνε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Συγχωρέστε μου την οφτοπικιά, αλλά πώς ακριβώς δουλεύουν οι επιμελητές; Έχουν δικαίωμα να αλλάζουν ό,τι θέλουν χωρίς να ειδοποιούν τον συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή ή είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ενημερώνουν για τις αλλαγές; Και τι βαθμό δικαιοδοσίας έχουν στην τελική έκδοση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Τα πάντα όλα. Υπάρχουν επιμελητές που δουλεύουν σε απόλυτη και αγαστή συνεργασία με τους μεταφραστές, και επιμελητές που σε αφήνουν στην αγωνία μέχρι να δεις το βιβλίο τυπωμένο, με όλους τους πιθανούς και απίθανους συνδυασμούς στο ενδιάμεσο.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 12, 2012)

Με αφορμή τα παραδείγματα στην ανάρτηση #3 του *Zazula *θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω τη διαφορετική χρήση και νοηματική διαφορά των ρημάτων "εξίσταμαι" και "εξανίσταμαι". Βλέπω συχνά να χρησιμοποιούνται το ένα στη θέση τού άλλου, ή να θεωρείται το ένα λανθασμένη εκδοχή τού άλλου. Είναι βέβαια πιθανό κάποιος να αγανακτεί και να "εξίσταται" ταυτόχρονα, ή να (δια)πορεί και να "εξανίσταται" (εκ των υστέρων) αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές από τα συμφραζόμενα διαφαίνεται μια άστοχη συνωνυμία. Αν και το σχόλιο δεν έχει νόημα να απευθύνεται στους "λεξιλογούντες", είναι ο μονος χώρος αυτή τη στιγμή που μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να το αναφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2012)

Αμ δεν θα τον γλιτώσουμε τον Γαϊτάνο τελικά. Πάμε λίγες μέρες πίσω, στον Ευαγγελισμό, και ακούμε τον Γαϊτάνο να λέει από το τροπάριο: «τι δε ονομάσω σε, απορώ και εξίσταμαι».








Πολύ ωραία επισημαίνει ο Θανάσης ότι _εξίσταμαι_ σημαίνει «σαστίζω, εκπλήσσομαι». Το ουσιαστικό του είναι η *έκσταση*. Δεν είχα προσέξει το μπέρδεμα. Ψάχνω τώρα στο Γκουγκλ για _*εξίσταται*_ και όλα τα σύγχρονα ευρήματα θέλουν να πουν «οργίζεται» και να γίνουν *εξανίσταται* μόλις ενηλικιωθούν.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως όταν απορώ, συνήθως ούτε εξίσταμαι ούτε εξανίσταμαι. Τις πιο πολλές φορές ξύνομαι στην κεφαλή, πειράζει;
Δηλαδή, ο χρήστης ecstasy εξίσταται; Χρήσιμο για υπότιτλο, σύντομο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2012)

Εγώ όταν ήμουν μικρός άκουγα το ραμονικό "_απορώ και ξύστε με_".


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αμ δεν θα τον γλιτώσουμε τον Γαϊτάνο τελικά. Πάμε λίγες μέρες πίσω, στον Ευαγγελισμό, και ακούμε τον Γαϊτάνο να λέει από το τροπάριο: «τι δε ονομάσω σε, απορώ και εξίσταμαι».
> [...]
> Πολύ ωραία επισημαίνει ο Θανάσης ότι _εξίσταμαι_ σημαίνει «σαστίζω, εκπλήσσομαι». Το ουσιαστικό του είναι η *έκσταση*. Δεν είχα προσέξει το μπέρδεμα. Ψάχνω τώρα στο Γκουγκλ για _*εξίσταται*_ και όλα τα σύγχρονα ευρήματα θέλουν να πουν «οργίζεται» και να γίνουν *εξανίσταται* μόλις ενηλικιωθούν.


 
Για το _εξίσταμαι_ δεν τον γλιτώσαμε τον Γαϊτάνο, δεν χρειαζόταν όμως για το *εξανίσταμαι* και το _*εξανίστημι*_ (ανασταίνω). 
Το είχαμε εκεί, και πιο επίκαιρο, στα εγκώμια της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής, και από καλύτερους, Ξυλούρη και Μητσιά: 
«Η ζωή, πώς θνήσκεις; Πώς και τάφω οικείς; του θανάτου το βασίλειον λύεις δε, και του Άδου τους νεκρούς _εξανιστάς_ [...] Μέτρα γης ο στήσας εν σμικρώ κατοικείς, Ιησού παμβασιλεύ, τάφω σήμερον, εκ μνημάτων τους θανόντας _ανιστών_ [...] Ως βροτός μεν θνήσκεις εκουσίως Σωτήρ, ως Θεός δε τους θνητούς _εξανέστησας_ εκ μνημάτων και βυθού αμαρτιών. [...] Υψωθέν εν ξύλω, και τους ζώντας βροτούς συνυψοίς· υπό την γην δε γενόμενος, τούς κειμένους υπ' αυτήν _εξανιστάς_. Ώσπερ λέων, Σώτερ, αφυπνώσας σαρκί, ως τις σκύμνος ο νεκρός _εξανίστασαι_, αποθέμενος το γήρας της σαρκός. [...] Έδυς υπό γην ο τον άνθρωπον χειρί σου πλάσας ιν' _εξαναστήσης_ του πτώματος των βροτών τα στίφη πανσθενεστάτω κράτει.[...] Έφριξεν ορών, Σώτερ, Άδης σε τον ζωοδότην πλούτον τον εκείνου σκυλεύοντα και τους απ' αιώνος νεκρούς _εξανιστώντα_. [...] Κάλλος, Λόγε, πριν, ουδέ είδος εν τω πάσχειν έσχες, αλλ' _εξαναστάς_ υπερέλαμψας, καλλωπίσας τους βροτούς θείαις αυγαίς.[...] Ύπνωσας μικρόν και εζώωσας τους τεθνεώτας και _εξαναστάς εξανέστησας_ τους υπνούντας εξ αιώνων Αγαθέ. [...] Ανάστηθι, οικτίρμον, ημάς εκ των βαράθρων _εξανιστών_ του Άδου. [...] Σπεύσον _εξαναστήναι_ την λύπην λύων, Λόγε, της σε αγνώς τεκούσης.» 
http://www.e-volos.gr/el/diafora/ta_egkomia_tou_epitafiou_8rinou_stixoi.html

Λίγο ήθελαν ακόμα και θα ήταν κανονικό κλιτικό υπόδειγμα. Και το ουσιαστικό αυτού, η *εξανάσταση*.
Να το θυμόμουνα κιόλας τη μέρα και την ώρα που έπρεπε...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15112-Το-«συνέβη»-γιατί-με-«η»


----------

